# yonicorouter bits



## festes (Feb 24, 2011)

hello my name is Greg and am new. I was trying to do some research on yonico router bits to see if they are any good


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

This is the bit you will see for sale on eBay all the time, it's not to bad of a bit..


yonico router bits - Google ·j´M

Super Carbide Tools items - Get great deals on Single bit, 2 pc Set items on eBay Stores!
=======



festes said:


> hello my name is Greg and am new. I was trying to do some research on yonico router bits to see if they are any good


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Greg to the forums.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day greg

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------

